# Necesito ayuda con una tv q se apaga sola



## UNERKANNT (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola espero me puedan ayudar, el tv es marca hitachi, el problema es q este trabaja por unos minutos o segundos y se apaga, al principio pense en algun capacitor q estaba haciendo falso contacto, localize uno q se situa en los controles manuales de la tv, le di un poco de presion encima y parecia q se habia solucionado, pero solo trabajo bien por unas horas y volvio a hacer lo mismo, ademas hace un sonido algo extraño, porq ademas al intentar encenderla suena como q quiere pero no enciende (si me explico??), y cuando testee el capacitor el sonido q menciono se fue y encendia normal, me declaro novato en estos asuntos, pero la verdad quisiera ahorrarme el dinero q gastaria en llevarla a un tecnico, espero puedan ayudarme...y si es q hiciera falta una especificacion mas, diganme, las gracias d ante mano


----------



## davidcr (Ene 11, 2007)

Parece ser una soldadura en frío o en otras palabras provocando un falso contacto, ayudate con un borrador duro de goma, dando golpes en el tablero, para localizar la falla  . considerando que esto deberás hacerlo con el televisor conectado y el circuito impreso fuera del televisor, debes tener cuidado de  no provocar un corto circuito, una vez que localizes el punto que genera el error, aplica las soldaduras necesarias.


----------



## farzy (Ene 11, 2007)

lo que dice davidcr es cierto, por lo que comentas el problema bien puede o deberia ser soldaduras en frio, asi que lo mejor seria resoldar toda el area y tambien buscar mas posibles fallas del mismo tipo.


----------



## UNERKANNT (Ene 12, 2007)

Gracias por su respuesta, hare la prueba el fin de semana


----------

